# Talis Ladies Watch



## tzus (May 26, 2011)

Hi,

I have inherited a sterling silver ladies Talis watch circa early 1900s. Can anyone tell me about this watch; is it a good make is it valuable etc.? It is in excellent working order.



















Regards,

Alan


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Alan (Tzus),

Talis are a Swiss make. They are not very valuable, but in my opinion, are a nice watch. Their watch movements were of a decent standard. Post 1960's movements lack the earlier quality. At a guess, I'd say your watch is a 1920's model. Looked after, it should last another 80 years. Regards......


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Talis = "The Talis Watch Co.", La Chaux-de-Fonds and London, active in 1917 to 1937, then another sign of life in 1959.

Andreas


----------



## tzus (May 26, 2011)

Thanks folks. BTW I have discovered the serial number is: 64693 (the 3 could be a 5 as it is rather feint).


----------

